
You cannot remove your Facebook account without accepting the GDPR - aurelien
If you wish to remove your facebook account you must accept the change of the GPDR on facebook.com and that is weird. A simple login to remove would be enough!
======
neilwilson
If you download your files, then when you use the link to retrieve your files
it lets you in and you can deactivate the account.

The main pain is that you need to remove messenger separately - which is
difficult with a deactivated account!

Probably best to remove messenger first

------
badman22
I need to closed all of my facebook account since the first time opened up.

------
badman22
Fredy Wijaya all of my facebook account from i began starting opened up.

